
The Internal Clitoris, which wasn't properly mapped until 2009 (2011) - jseliger
http://blog.museumofsex.com/the-internal-clitoris/
======
ceol
Highlighting this for importance:

    
    
        “When I returned to France to treat genital mutilation, I 
         was amazed that they were never tried. The medical 
         literature tells us the truth about our contempt for 
         women. For three centuries, there are thousands of 
         references to penile surgery, nothing on the clitoris, 
         except for some cancers or dermatology -and nothing to 
         restore its sensitivity. The very existence of an organ 
         of pleasure is denied, medically. Today, if you look at 
         the anatomy books that all surgeons have, you will find 
         two pages above. There is a real intellectual excision.“
    

No doubt someone will try to nitpick it, saying something like, "Well
<inconsequential part of a man's body> wasn't documented until <year slightly
earlier than 2009> so I don't see why it's such a big deal!"

The fact of the matter is, though, that a body part crucial to a woman's
sexual pleasure wasn't even properly _documented_ until _2009_ , while a pill
released solely to make men have more sex was put on the market _10 years
earlier_.[0] In a world where 140 million women have experienced genital
mutilation,[1] and women are still shamed for having any sort of sexual
experience[2] to the point where politicians[3] and even pharmacists[4] want
to ban birth control, there's no way that's not indicative of a problem our
culture still has regarding female sexuality.

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sildenafil](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sildenafil)

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_mutilation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_mutilation)

[2]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slut-
shaming](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slut-shaming)

[3]: [http://www.care2.com/causes/after-banning-almost-all-
abortio...](http://www.care2.com/causes/after-banning-almost-all-abortions-
arkansas-gop-targets-birth-control.html)

[4]: [http://www.prevention.com/health/healthy-living/new-birth-
co...](http://www.prevention.com/health/healthy-living/new-birth-control-ban)

Edit: Of course this story disappears off the front page. Oh sure, an article
about a 1912 school test and _yet another_ log on the NSA hate fire sit up at
#1 and #3 respectively, but God forbid someone posts about _female genitalia_.
Really just proving the point.

~~~
javert
> to the point where politicians[3] and even pharmacists[4] want to ban birth
> control

If you want this problem to get better, it would help to blame the right
thing, which is religion.

~~~
ceol
...which oppresses female sexuality.

Saying it's the fault of religion doesn't help solve anything. It's
individuals who decide to interpret the Bible in ways that harm women, just
like other individuals can consider themselves Christian, or Muslim, or
Jewish, and still support women's right to birth control.

~~~
javert
> It's individuals who decide to interpret the Bible in ways that harm women

And on what grounds are you going to claim that they should interpret their
holy books differently?

There is only one valid, fundamental basis for making arguments one way or
another, and that's reason. Religion is a systematic (albeit, potentially
compartmentalized) rejection of reason.

Fortunately, going by reason, we can establish (with significant effort) that
it is in everyone's interest to recognize certain rights for human beings, and
we can institute governments to protect those rights. And, we can establish
(with some effort) that hurting women is destructive and evil and malevolent.

Trying to argue from any other perspective is just saying, "It should be this
way, just because."

------
tomrod
I am a little confused, to be honest, how to hack the clitoris.

Interesting material, though.

EDIT: And by hack, I mean get at its fundamentals, not the more archaic
meaning of hack (color me embarrassed by insensitive language)

~~~
merlincorey
Start thinking of it as a little penis. Treat it like one! It is much more
than the "head" or glans.

In the great tradition of Revenge of the Nerds (1984) [1], we have been
hacking the clitoris for a long time.

I especially am a fan of this: [https://github.com/scanlime/arduino-lelo-
remote](https://github.com/scanlime/arduino-lelo-remote)

Hack the Clitoris!

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088000/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088000/)

~~~
gte910h
>In the great tradition of Revenge of the Nerds (1984)

In which the protagonist commits rape by fraud, dressing up in a costume of
Betty's boyfriend, then having sex with her under false pretenses? Probably
not the best movie to shine as a star of anything good sexually. (The peeping
tom crap too)

~~~
merlincorey
Wow our culture today! My stars.

It's my interpretation that the protagonist in question provides oral sex to
the lady and stimulated her clitoris in ways her jock boyfriend never thought
or knew how to. It's my understanding she definitely enjoyed that. It is also
my understanding that she was not too pleased to find out who was behind the
mask at first.

It's further my understanding that Revenge of the Nerds II: Nerds in Paradise
(1987) [1] intimates that they then became something of an "item" (in today's
terms that means they dated!).

Finally, it's my understanding that it's a fun movie and not a manual for
life.

[1] [http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093857](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093857)

~~~
gte910h
That's not our culture today. That was the culture 29 years ago.

Her reaction and enjoyment at a later time is immaterial: It's rape (or sexual
assault, depending on jurisdiction) to have sex this way.

Rape and sexual assault are something you can pick out before you engage in
them.

>it's a fun movie and not a manual for life.

It certainly can be a fun movie and have misguided lessons for people. Many
old pieces of art do this, but are still enjoyable in other places. That said,
the bad parts should still be pointed out clearly as bad, even if it taints
enjoyable experiences of our youth. They aren't harmless. They normalize this
crap and convince young fools this type of thing is fun instead of criminal.

~~~
ceol
_Exactly_. Pointing out that problematic elements exist in a piece of media
does not mean that piece can't be enjoyed! Just that one should be aware of
those elements and understand why they are problematic.

------
cupcake-unicorn
Oh my god, I misread that as "the INTERNET clitoris" because you get those
lovely "Map of the internet" things...

